# Happy 2nd Bark Day, Gracie! (pic heavy)



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

I can't believe she's 2! Where did the time go? What a life-changing experience it has been to be a puppy-mommy. It's been wonderful watching her grow and change. All the health problems, I could have done without, but am glad we were here for her to get her through all of them. Mommy and Daddy love you little girl!!









5 weeks old, visiting at the breeder for the second time:









The day she came home, my MIL thought she needed a blanket to keep her warm (guess she didn't notice the fur!):









5 months old, already looking so regal:









First birthday, wanting to catch snowflakes rather than posing for the camera:









2 years old and all grown up (and as grown into her ears as she'll get, I guess







)


----------



## DinoBlue (Apr 11, 2007)

Happy birthday Gracie







...and many, many more to come...


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

<span style='font-family: Georgia'>Happy Birthday Gracie Girl!! I can't believe she's two. Wishing you many, many more!!</span>


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Happy 2nd Birthday, Gracie!


----------



## luanne (May 27, 2004)

Happy Birthday Big Girl!!!!!!!!!!!!

Lu


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

happy birthday beautiful Gracie









i see mom has you all dressed for the day







purple is so you, Gracie.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Happy Birthday and best wishes for many many more!!!!
Rosa


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Happy Birthday beautiful girl!!!


----------



## tibvixie101 (Nov 26, 2007)

Happy Birthday Gracie!!


----------



## SimplySleepie (Apr 28, 2005)

Happy Bday Gracie!!!! Hope you get spoiled rotten today! You've grown into a very beautiful girl!

*kisses from a very tired and muddy brother*

Kris


----------



## grmnshpd21 (May 5, 2005)

Happy Birthday pretty girl!!


----------



## Clare (Feb 6, 2005)

happy birthday pretty girl!!!!


----------



## maxismom (Jan 13, 2008)

Happy Birthday Gracie girl! What a pretty girl she is!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

very nice pictures!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Happy Birthday Gracie!!


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Thanks everyone. We think she's beautiful too! Elsie, purple is her color but now that she's growing up, we're doing a lot of pink camo LOL!


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

I hope your birthday was great Gracie! You are very beautiful (and purple is your color!)


----------



## Keeyah (Apr 24, 2007)

Happy birthday Gracie girl!!


----------

